

The 8-minute resume - mcenedella
http://www.cenedella.com/the-8-minute-resume/

======
mcenedella
I'm the author and also a daily Hacker News devotee so I thought I'd share
this with the community. It's based on my advice from over a decade of writing
what is now the USA's largest career advice newsletter.

The challenge many engineers face in managing their careers is their strong
preference for substance over presentation layer. It's mostly awesome to be so
substantive, especially when actually in a job, but when trying to maximize
the outcome of a job search function, merely dismissing the importance of
communicating your capabilities leads to sub-optimal results.

(OK, fine, if you're in SF / NYC during a tech boom and know the latest hot
technologies, absolutely none of this applies to you... you will be getting
spammed daily with offers, so no need for a resume. Just write "for hire" on
your arm and you'll be making $160,000 / year...)

But if you're even a few years into your career, thinking about how you
present yourself is worth doing.

I've spoken to enough Engineering mangers, VPs, directors, and CTOs over the
past decade to know that this advice is useful in engineering management, just
as it is in management in other parts of the organization. I guess I'd be
interested to know if others think this can be applied to "fingers on the
keyboards" engineers. My first guess is 'no', to be honest, but I'm interested
to see what the community says.

